# Heading to Allentown, PA



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Big train show. The Allentown spring thaw show this Sat and Sun at the AG hall in Allentown. I will be there with hundreds of tjets for sale and all kinds of tjet chassis NOS all weekend. My buddy Harry20 also will have slots for sale so if you can be in the area,, come on down. Okay, you can come too, Tommy. -Bob beers


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Bob,
You gettin here Fri or early Sat morning?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that sux, wish i knew you guys where coming I would have tried to attend. (**** Depot requires 3 week advance for a personal day off request??? or I can just call off sick, lmfao)


----------

